# Just come across these Rare Hartge Wheels



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

Just collected these Very rare wheels from way down south last night,

They are made by OZ Racing for Hartge tuning company of germany .

They are 7.5j x 16, 4x 100 pcd, et 20.

Will be splitting them for a FULL refurb,
maybe a full polish ???

Will keep you all posted on how they come on.:thumb:


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Nice wheels, are they yours or for a customer? :thumb:


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

ECC said:


> Nice wheels, are they yours or for a customer? :thumb:


MINE just got them last night, 
Just need to think on what colour the centree's will be ( not black,as it makes the wheel look so small,
Maybe a full polish ???


----------



## The Autowerks (Mar 31, 2006)

very nice wheels...can't wait to see the end result


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

myxa said:


> MINE just got them last night,
> Just need to think on what colour the centree's will be ( not black,as it makes the wheel look so small,
> Maybe a full polish ???


I think a full polish would do the job nicely! :thumb:


----------



## s70rjw (Apr 18, 2006)

See what you mean about the black. What model Beemer are you putting them on?


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

they are similar to the RS200 alloys.


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

s70rjw said:


> See what you mean about the black. What model Beemer are you putting them on?


Will be going onto a mk2 golf g60 of a mk3 golf ??


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

s70rjw said:


> See what you mean about the black. What model Beemer are you putting them on?


VW Golf mk2


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

*Hartge wheels ,progress @ last*

Finally, got then done and ready


----------



## satnam (Oct 27, 2006)

They look great my dad had the hartge 7 series  very nice car that.. and had those wheels but in 19" and a different design.. same spoke design but no dish..

and yep your right there defo rare 

Sat :thumb:


----------



## Gaz VW (Aug 1, 2006)

Wow they look soo well!! Get some pics of the Mk2 with them on up!


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

looking great, fantastic turnaround


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

they look really good now .....


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Wow, look excellent now mate


----------



## fjk (Oct 13, 2006)

How cool are they  :thumb:


----------



## willjordan7 (Mar 31, 2006)

Another top job done there,very nice wheel,I'd like to see them on the mk3.


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Superb ! Good idea doing the backs black !!:thumb:


----------



## Rinko (Oct 19, 2006)

Need to see them on a car - because they look well tasty !!


----------



## veeduby (Feb 1, 2006)

Wow!
I didnt think much of them in the before pics but after the refurb


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Dude you're a legend, they look great.

In the summer i'll have a set of 18MV's for you to sort for for me, noting fancy like them though


----------



## hesslevtr (Jan 2, 2006)

stunning wheels

stunning diffrence and workmanship to


----------



## Paul TVR (Oct 31, 2006)

mmmmm shiny 

I have a strange set of wheels on my rover, the centre cap says they are boyds, never seen wheels like them on a rover before though.


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

love to see them on the MK3!


----------

